# Love the Mini BUT ...



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok we installed a Bolt + and 3 Minis and all is nice EXCEPT...

How do folks deal with the bright ethernet LEDs? Blinking night lights are not my wife's fav.

Would love to hear ideas. Looking at maybe black electrical tape over them. Don't really want to paint them since they can be a benefit in diagnoses.

Thanks,

M


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

First, you are not alone: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535719

Second, it's not the LED that are a problem. It's the reflection. True?


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Oops sorry I guess I just searched this sub-form.

Some of our electronics have setup features. Our Apple TVs were Wireless so we never noticed.

M


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

InVision said:


> Oops sorry I guess I just searched this sub-form.
> 
> Some of our electronics have setup features. Our Apple TVs were Wireless so we never noticed.
> 
> M


I have never seen an Ethernet connection where those LED could be disabled. A Mini does allow you to turn off that tiny LED on the front. That's a waste of code.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

InVision said:


> Ok we installed a Bolt + and 3 Minis and all is nice EXCEPT...
> 
> How do folks deal with the bright ethernet LEDs? Blinking night lights are not my wife's fav.
> 
> ...


LightDims is your friend. 

I have long used the Original Strength version on my TiVo's, routers, and virtually all my other electronics with bright LED's.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> LightDims is your friend.
> 
> I have long used the Original Strength version on my TiVo's, routers, and virtually all my other electronics with bright LED's.


LOL. Yes, and some really clever imaginative folks can figure out how to do it for free using black tape or pieces of cardboard!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dlfl said:


> LOL. Yes, and some r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶c̶l̶e̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶i̶m̶a̶g̶i̶n̶a̶t̶i̶v̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶l̶k̶s̶ "cranky old novices" can figure out how to do it for free using black tape or pieces of cardboard!


Fixed that for ya.

Using pieces of cardboard is pretty fringe jury-rigging IMO. Black tape is not as neat as the sized-to-fit LightDims but will work just as well if what you are after is complete black out of the LED's. But the six different kinds of LightDims offer the option of varying degrees of light-blocking (and different colors) so that you can choose to have a neat appearance with the LED's visible but not intrusive. That's the way I go using the "original strength" version.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I feel so lucky that my Mini v1 and v2 boxes only have a tiny LED on the front. I feel bad that you kids have your Ethernet connections where you can see the LED blinking. I keep my v2 Mini behind the TV anyway.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> I feel so lucky that my Mini v1 and v2 boxes only have a tiny LED on the front. I feel bad that you kids have your Ethernet connections where you can see the LED blinking. I keep my v2 Mini behind the TV anyway.


I use the (Original Strength) translucent LightDims on my Premiere's LED's as well. You can still see the lights, but they are not as obtrusive.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I use black electrician's tape. Small pieces cut to form for each little light / group of lights. You should see my routers, hubs and switches. It works along with patience and time to tape all the light leaks.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Sounds like I should patient this process...


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

When I had my Premiere the green light would light up the whole bedroom at night so I just went over the light with a black magic marker. You could still see the light but it was much dimmer.


----------



## gregg37 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yea, those Ethernet LED's are nuts. Mine hits the white wall behind the TV. If they didn't flicker so much they would make a great night light! 

I can fall asleep at a rock concert so they don't bother me when the room is dark, but I could see them driving some people crazy!


----------



## henrymc (Aug 8, 2016)

A dark colored book cover is around 1 inch away from the back of my Tivo. The lights are never noticeable when the TV is on.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

gregg37 said:


> Yea, those Ethernet LED's are nuts. Mine hits the white wall behind the TV. If they didn't flicker so much they would make a great night light!
> 
> I can fall asleep at a rock concert so they don't bother me when the room is dark, but I could see them driving some people crazy!


Same for me, I fall asleep with the TV on with the sleep timer set to shut the TV off in 60 minutes, I never see the blinking Ethernet lights.


----------

